
Yappes – Travel API Martketplace and Discovery Platform - rajagopalsom
https://yappes.com
======
rajagopalsom
Hello Travel Technology Enthusiasts / Developers, When you are building an
online Travel product, you might need to integrate with third party data/APIs
for flights, hotels, car rentals, etc. But finding the Travel APIs is very
difficult and time consuming, often we end up asking questions in quora,
stackoverflow or in a relevant social group.Say bye bye to those difficult
times.We are excited to launch our public beta version of Yappes - TravelAPI
Marketplace and Discovery Platform.

Yappes is an open platform for Travel APIs and trying to solve the painpoint
in the way Travel APIs are Discovered and Consumed by providing a
comprehensive discovery of Travel related APIs based on their Travel
Services.Our platform also provides other features like * Trying out the API
through our platform itself * Deal Negotiations with the API Provider and API
Consumer * API Management, Collobaration, etc

Since Discovery is the key of our platform, Apart from the APIs published by
the providers,We also regularly hunt for new Public/Open Travel APIs and
publish in the platform.

Please tryout the platform and provide your feedback.

